# The Orville's maiden voyage



## Frully (Aug 30, 2018)

Not quite this Orville: 









No, This Orville:








Waxed and tire shine'd. The blue with white is frankly phenomenal.

Got her on the 27th and frankly couldn't be happier. It happened to line up with our vacation days so we decided to put her through her paces. Home, Calgary, AB. Destination, Seattle, WA. Approx 1100km 1 way. (~700mi) Long range model gives estimated 495km at 100% but we have the Rocky Mountains to contend with. I wouldn't call it range anxiety...I did have 'charge time to drive time ratio' anxiety. Any anxiety at all was completely misplaced. The trip was completely smooth at or near the speed limit where autopilot proved to be absolutely magic. Every time we wanted to chooch harder we had plenty of juice. 
I thought the altitude might cause range issues but it was the opposite. For poops and giggles we set an odometer at the TOP of the longest hill through the mountain pass. We got 12km of hill with a NEGATIVE power efficiency of about -30wh/km. I don't know if I can ever go back to using traditional brakes on hills. It feels like being robbed of all that delicious energy. May these brake pads last forever.
Back to the trip. 
The (premium) sound system is fantastic and put us through many playlists. We found the top/pop station to be a bit repetitive but I guess that's the point of top music. Podcasts and bluetooth tracks were painless and quickly swapping between gf's iPhone and my Pixel was a breeze. 
Nav and Traffic were pretty good - never any stress because again, autopilot is magic. I rarely felt stressed except for when choosing exits on i5 where it would tell me "bear right to stay left to exit on the right" when there was no intersection or road name change...just 'exit right' would have sufficed.
The only other stress was a brutal I.C.E. job on the hotel parking - Douchenugget in a duallie coal spewer parked in *the two* tesla charger spots because he was so wide. Really didn't think I would want/need to use ICE courtesy cards but it was a new level or rage. Using a spot? Dick move. Using BOTH?! I managed to squeeze into the stall and barely made it work. Caution to the wind I parked within about 2 inches (I was inside the stall, he was over the line) When I came back they had reparked properly inside the lines. If it happened again I'd have had him towed with all my my might.

I kept sharing photos of the trip to friends on Facebook.....








Those mountains...









Breakfast with the Orville.

where I was told..."you keep showing us the car, make sure to take a picture of (your girlfriend)...

I was happy to oblige: 









Basically...I love this car. (and gf too).

More to follow I'm sure...but that's the start.
~3500km, $80 in supercharging, and several kwh of 'free' charging at hotel and parkade stops.

Does anyone else intentionally choose to give patronage to businesses that put in destination chargers? I definitely do.


----------

